# Bassin at AEP



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I went to AEP last weekend and camped at K. The Bass were biting Ok, but most were on the the beds. I did manage to pull 1 three pounder and a 2 pounder. The biggest came on a Baby Bass Fluke and the other on a venom worm. I saw alot of nice bass, but they were crusing the shallows and did not want anything we threw. The biggest one finally hit the fluke after about 5 casts. The smaller ones were biting all day long on about any rubber worm you threw. Overall, we had a great trip and all bass were released to swim another day. I did see one of the biggest bass of my life swimming deep in a remote lake. It had sholders that were 5 or 6 inches wide! It had to be 8lbs. or more. That's what keeps you comming back huh. How did everyone else do down there this weekend. Someone said that they were going there too.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Do you think the bass are off there beds now? I'm going down this weekend with some friends.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Some may be, but some still are. It's hard to tell sometimes. You could see where they have been and like I said they are still crusing around like they are protecting the beds.


----------



## optimalj (Jun 2, 2006)

just got back. i heard N was closed and we didn't like available sites at K, so we stayed at C. again. this one pond we were on you could see the bass swimming right up to you. they were in pairs, and backed off most of our baits. i gotta say, if they have spawned already, then this pond had the largest density of min. 2.5 lb. fish i've ever seen! did catch 4 in 5 days on: wh. yum minnow, live minnow, live nightcrawler, and watermelon storm 4" grub. definitely heading back to that spot later. Also anybody going, watercraft was out writing tickets, and he said he's been busy.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

optimaj: who was watercraft targeting? boats or the tubers?


----------



## catchaway (Apr 13, 2005)

This coming weekend might be one of the most packed yet. I am going down with a few friends on friday night. Hooked on fishing, not on drugs is taking place at Hill Lake (youth only lake) on saturday and if you want to see some big fish caught you should watch this. I think that last year a kid caught an 8 pounder. This shouldn't affect the other campsites too much though. It looks like a very mild weekend and I hope the bass are biting.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

optimalj, I'm also interested in who they where giving tickets to. I'll be float tubing down there this weekend and was curious about your post. I'm also in Pataskala. We should hook up sometime and do some fishing. I have a great honey hole off broad to fish.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

catchaway said:


> This coming weekend might be one of the most packed yet. I am going down with a few friends on friday night. Hooked on fishing, not on drugs is taking place at Hill Lake (youth only lake) on saturday and if you want to see some big fish caught you should watch this. .


I think it's Hook Lake. on the right side of the road (rt83 maybe) that they fish for the kids day. 

The Bass may not have spawned yet, but they are very close if they have not. They are making/guarding beds and what not.


----------



## optimalj (Jun 2, 2006)

i didn't see any tubers down there so i don't know if he was targeting them or not. however, i did read a sign at the rr of the giant shovel that said no trot lines and no tubing. he was in his suv so i don't know if he patroled more remote areas or not. he was spot checking for registration, life vest, stuff like that. i heard he was also conducting sobriety test. so be safe.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I'd heard a rumor last year that they were going to not allow tubing. I'd like to know if this is the case?


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

The official AEP rules are right on the free permit, and it definately does not say anything about float tubes. It does say that all watercraft must comply with Division of Watercraft rules and regulations. 

The permit also specifies that swimming and wading are prohibited.

Here's the issue: I think that if your tube has more than 1 air chamber, you are supposed to register it (ridiculous, I know). And if your tube has only one chamber, they might try to say you are swimming. Either way, you have to wade for a moment to get in your tube, so if they were wanting to be jerks (or if you are a jerk to them) they could take your permit either way.

I'll be at AEP tubing this weekend, so we'll see.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

This all seems funny to discuss. In my 27 years of enjoying Aep I have never been asked for my permit or seen a ranger of any sorts. People are driving in to posted areas all the time (no enforcement of that). I can't see them splitting hairs over swimming/float tubing/1 chamber/2 chamber when the basic things like littering and such are being overlooked. I guess there are certain areas they look at more than others.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I always thought tubin was when you sat in a tube, went down stream, and drank beers (with no fishing involved). Float tubing is a means of catching fish through a personal watercraft. If they are ticketing people for using float tubes because they see it as a form of swimming, thats rediculous. Alcohol is supposed to be prohibited down there but I always take a cooler of beer with me. I don't get drunk, I just like to have a few drinks by the fire at night. I have seen some drunk fools down there with no enforcement. Ponds along the road are usually littered with worm containers, pop cans, etc. Take care of the obvious first before you start trying to nit-pick.

Jake


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

you are right, I've never been asked any questions or hasseled in any way, I'm just trying to clarify the rules. I could see maybe if you were on the lake at C they might check you out, and even then, as long as you're not wasted or being a jerk you're probably fine. 

It's probably harder to catch somebody littering than you might think, but those people that do litter should have their head examined. I really don't understand what kind of mentality leads one out to enjoy nature, then proceed to ruin it??!!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Last year was the first time I have seen a ranger of any kind down there. He stopped two guys float tubing and checked out there setup. It sounds like they are getting more strict and I am not sure what the laws are for a tube.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

just stoped by odnr on dublin rd and they knew nothing about tubing. Also asked for a map and it said nothing about tubing. The lady there gave me a number of thier contact down there but he out of the office until thursday. Once I talk to him I will let y'all know.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I was down two weeks ago and we were back at a pond way off the road when a guy approached us, we thought he was mushroom huntin, he actually work for AEP and asked where we parked but he never mentioned anything about our permits. He said there is some trouble with people driving where there not suppossed to and was just checking on us. Thought it was kinda strange, we were about a mile of the main rd.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Just got a e-mail back from odnr. Life jackets are not required for float tubing. Just thought I would let everyone know.


----------

